# Trojan in header



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Everytime I load the forum page and change pages my software says there is a trojan in the header ad is there a problem ?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

That will be the pop-up problem that NEM spotted earlier. Looks like it might be sorted now, though.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

still happening at 3.00pm and on another laptop just to check


----------

